# what is the best electric dehorner



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

getting ready to purchase an electric dehorner...which is the best to buy and what size for alpines and also plan to use on calves as well...for example the rhinehart x30 has 3 sizes 1/4, 3/8 and .55 ... would the .55 for use with calves and goats be ok for use on kids?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Get the x50 and the additional goat tip. The goat tip is an add-on to the calf dehorner. You can remove the goat tip to dehorn calves. 

I love my X50. I have no trouble with my x30 either. 

The smallest diamater is for pygmies/nigies, but is a waste of money even using it on pygmies/nigies. I just use the regular goat tip. I bought mine when there was just a goat tip and a pygmy tip - so I don't know about all these different sizes. Maybe someone else can help you with that.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the x 30 and it works beautifully, but I only do goats. Like Dona said, the x50 can be used for both so it's probably a better fit for you. My cousin has the x50 and used it without the goat tip on some I had let go too long and it worked fine.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

"Get the x50 and the additional goat tip. The goat tip is an add-on to the calf dehorner. You can remove the goat tip to dehorn calves."

I agree totally with mygoat.


----------



## TbarM Ranch (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got the x30 and it works great. Was sold out most places but I found one at Nasco.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have both and I didnt like the tip that I got for the X-50A as it sat crooked on mine so I got the X30 for goats and use the x50 for calves and bucklings as its bigger. This way I dont have to wait for the tip to cool before removing it. Yes I like both of my irons.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I would NEVER EVER EVER EVER use the calf size x50 on bucklings, or any goat. EVER. You ALWAYS need to use a tip. 

Using the GOAT tip, it works fine - especially if you do a figure 8 burn. I've seen what it looks like when a pair of pygmy bucklings were burned using the calf size... terrifying. I imagine full size kids wouldn't do too much better, and the whole top of the head would be burnt. 

There is a 'buckling' tip that is teardrop shaped. I've never used it because I can't get the normal tip off. I do figure 8 burns if necessary.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the Lenk 200 I got it because I thought the others had slightly too big of a tip.

But now they make a smaller goat tip so I think they are all the same.

The hotter ones are better though.

I used to have the lower temp Lenk with the larger tip and had a lot of scurs.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I have to say I bought the Rinehart X50 at first and absolutly hated it, the tip fit poorly and I had problems with good burns and scurs. Sold it the first year and got the x30, the normal "calf" size. If you look at how small that 1/4" tip is, you'll see you really need the full size on that one. I've only done Nigerians and mini manchas and never ever had an issue with the regular sized x30.


----------

